# Solo Red Belly



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi I have a solo red belly in a 40 gal aquarium it's about 7 inches. Anybody keep a solo rbp before? How do they do on there own? I had a group of 4 in a 100 gal tank before and they were kind of skittesh together. one would spook the rest like a chain reaction. This solo red belly isnt at all skiitsh. seems fine and acts like he owns the tank. any thought would be great. thanks...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

they tend to be more healthy, and more skittish


----------



## red_belly420 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a solo red belly in a 150 gallon tank. He does just fine. He's about 7 inches. I would like to get him a few friends however.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

red_belly420 said:


> I have a solo red belly in a 150 gallon tank. He does just fine. He's about 7 inches. I would like to get him a few friends however.


id definitely get him a few friends... most people on here will probably disagree that adding more to ones thats been solo for so long is a good idea however. it might lead to some casualties, so stretch your luck by taking some precautious steps when adding more of the same size. def move your deco around, do a big water change, and ive thought about throwing in some feeders same time as new p's to maybe distract. end of the day though, nothigns for certain.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

deadfish said:


> I have a solo red belly in a 150 gallon tank. He does just fine. He's about 7 inches. I would like to get him a few friends however.


Put 5 more in there about the same size as him, and do what Criley said, move or remove decor and do a w/c right before adding the new fish. This will shake things up a bit and they will work out new territories for themselves. Don't be surprised if you lose one, but unless your solo p turns out to be a jerk things should be fine and you'll have an awesome pygo tank!


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Also I think the tank It is in is a 38 gal. 36x12X20 is that a good size tank for keeping the fish for life?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

It's ok, but the bigger the better. He would be happier in a 55g+ eventually imo


----------



## MikeFM (Jul 20, 2010)

I've kept a solo red before and a group of 4 and another group of 6. All I can say is stay away from adding only one more red. They seem to square off if left paired up and can result in injury or death. If you wanted to add more I would suggest 3-4 more in a much larger tank obviously. I had no issues with my pack of 4 in a 75 gallon tank. 
I did notice when adding new reds I found great success in feeding the established reds prior to adding the new ones and keeping the lights low to reduce stress or shy behavior by the new additions. Reds will take up new reds of similar size quite easily this way. 
Of course I'm no expert. This is just my personal experience. But I have never had issues with keeping a solo red either. They will however not act as they would in a shoal. More of an ambush hunter when alone. You may experience shyness at times as well. But in all, it will be a tride and true red belly none the less.


----------



## edschueth (Oct 31, 2010)

I have had a solo red in a 46 gallon for several years, I would agree they are schooling fish but it seems to do just fine. However I would say it is skittish and shy, dim lights and things for it to hide behind seems to make it most comfortable. It might be on here somewhere but typically how long do reds live in captivity? And am I cruel for keeping it in a 46 gallon tank?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

MikeFM said:


> I've kept a solo red before and a group of 4 and another group of 6. All I can say is stay away from adding only one more red. They seem to square off if left paired up and can result in injury or death. If you wanted to add more I would suggest 3-4 more in a much larger tank obviously.


i agree...one solo is ok not the best...two is not ideal especially since the one has been by his self for so long...id ad at least 2 close to the same size but the more the better cause youll might lose one or two


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

A redbelly in a 46G isnt bad at all. I had a solo RB in a 40G breeder tank back in the hay day and he flourished in there for many years until I gave him to a friend. He went from 4" to 12" in about 5 years, which isn't bad IMO for a smaller tank. I like the 40G breeders footprint because its 18" wide.


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. So a single red belly should be fine in a 38 gal. The rule usually is 20 gallons or so per fish I think. 
I have a 55 gal but don't quite have the room the way my living room is set up. If I endend up setting that up I would add another fish or two. I think 3 would be too many in a 55 gal for life though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

A 38 or 55gal is only good until7-8in max due to the 12in width.
You'll need atleast an 18wide tank like the 40 breeder


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya 20 gallons a fish is kinda rough its more about the width and length... like ****** said its only good till they are bigger


----------

